# How to run Speaker cables through Walls



## michgav90 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello I am trying to run my speaker wire through the walls or ceiling but I have no idea on how to do it. Does anyone have any ideas on how to or videos? It would really help thank you!!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

First of all, use only speaker wires rated for in-wall use. Romex electrical cable of the desired thickness works fine.

Stringing speaker cable through the wall is no different than strining electrical cable through the wall. It is not necessary to staple the cable to the studs that cannot be seen or reached.


----------



## michgav90 (Jul 22, 2011)

Right but do I drill halls through each stud to run the cable through the wall if I am bring the cable from the front of the room to the bam to connect it to the receiver.


----------



## RevOzz (Aug 29, 2011)

You drill holes in the Stud Bay from either an Attic or Crawl Space. You can mark the proper bay with a piano bit so you know where you're supposed to be drilling. 

You will also need a set of glow / fish rods to properly run the wires, especially on an exterior wall with insulation.


----------

